# Maximum wall heights w/o engineering



## classicT (Apr 5, 2018)

Question for the forum... What is the maximum wall height permitted in your jurisdiction without engineering design? What SDC are you in? Using 2015 International Residential Code, SDC D0 locally.

Per Table R602.3(5), the maximum wall height (for a bearing wall) is 10-ft where laterally unsupported. Footnote a. clarifies that the 10-ft height limit is _between points of lateral support placed perpendicular to the plane of the wall._ The exception is where walls comply with Exception 2 of Section R602.3.1 (snow load <25psf, wind <130mph, and max 6-ft of tributary load).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 6, 2018)

Only have 2009 IRC here. Table R602.3.1 is for studs more than 10' and only allows max. 24' studs for wind speed up to 100 mph. Anything more would need to be engineering.


----------

